# Native Froglets *pics*



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

My mum is a TA in a school. With her reception class we decided to grow some tadpoles. We took a bit of frogspawn from a local pond, and put it in a tank... got tadpoles, and hey presto, we now have a few little froglets!

This is the new tank: water + moist land










And this is a little forggie!





































Just thought I would share, hope you like


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

aww how cute!
at what age do they grow back legs?
as mine havent yet


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> aww how cute!
> at what age do they grow back legs?
> as mine havent yet


He is cute isn't he! lol

Well, these were eggs at the begining of march, and this is the first froglet, with 3/4 more just about there. 

_However_, they have been kept in water indoors, ie about 19/20C, instead of outdoor 7-10C!! And have been fed a high quality diet, compared with wild pond ones, so thats why they have developed so fast.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

mine are in a foot tank indoors
i have about 20 and they are fed on boiled lettuce and duckweed.
but they are about 4 weeks old and yet have only bumps for back legs


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

I too have a froglet from some spawn in February. Most did not hatch but three developed to tadpoles, one is now a frog, one is tadpole with backlegs and one unfortunately died.

Will post a picture of lil frog soon who is now feeding on micro crix and fruit flies.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> mine are in a foot tank indoors
> i have about 20 and they are fed on boiled lettuce and duckweed.
> but they are about 4 weeks old and yet have only bumps for back legs


Ah ok. Well, mine are fed on goldfish flake and pellets, which have a huge amount of energy in them, compared with lettuce and duckweed! lol. So thats why they are quicker at growing. I admit, though, that some of the tadpoles still only have stumps, but at least 6 have all 4 legs, and most have back legs. 

I had about 20/30 or so, but have been releasing some as they grow, as to not overpopulate the (small!) tank. 

I guess these ones are 4/5 weeks old.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

dmrich said:


> I too have a froglet from some spawn in February. Most did not hatch but three developed to tadpoles, one is now a frog, one is tadpole with backlegs and one unfortunately died.
> 
> Will post a picture of lil frog soon who is now feeding on micro crix and fruit flies.


Cool! Yeh... thats the problem I have, I dont think my mum can be bothered to feed micro cricks and fruit flies (which is, funnily enough, the exact two things I suggested they needed). I think I will tell her they need them though... else we will have to release the froglets.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

ye i release them as they get bigger for the same reason!
i'll buy some fish food then
its only 95p at the village shop
cheers


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

they r so cute, i used to do these lil projects when i was a child, might try it next yr with my son, if i can find any frog spawn


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> ye i release them as they get bigger for the same reason!
> i'll buy some fish food then
> its only 95p at the village shop
> cheers


Yeh, cool 



punky_jen said:


> they r so cute, i used to do these lil projects when i was a child, might try it next yr with my son, if i can find any frog spawn


I never got to do this in my school  lol. My grandparents had a pond, though, and I was always in there with my net


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I need to do this!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

i didnt do it in school either, it was at home, used to keep the spawn in a tiny paddeling pool with a lid on


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I need to do this!! :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Yes you do 



punky_jen said:


> i didnt do it in school either, it was at home, used to keep the spawn in a tiny paddeling pool with a lid on


Ah ok, cool!


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey guys - just a quick thing - I am going to keep the frogs until the weather has warmed up a bit because if you release them now there may not be the food for them to eat naturally. 

Nature has a way of coinciding events and as froglets do not usually occur naturally at this time of year it is unlikely that there will be small flies and other insects for them to eat. Particularly with the weather that we have had! Froglets usually appear in the summer so you may not be doing them much of a favour releasing them now.

Just something to bear in mind.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

dmrich:

I know... it is very cold at the moment, and I realise that the froglets my die if released. As I say, I am not sure whats happening with them, may be released, may be not. 

But, I figure, if they are released, there are only 4/5 of them at the moment... so its not a massive loss to the frog population!

But, for the huge amount of entertainment and lessons it has brought the kids, I think it was worth it.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Im sure you all will, but release them back into the ponds they came from and not different ones, its one way that the chytrid fungus can be spread.


----------



## dmrich (Nov 29, 2007)

I am not having a go AshMashMash - just making the point. They could be saved if they are kept for another couple of months with only the cost of a £2 box of fruit flies. As you say though the decision is not yours.

Good luck with em.


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

i used to collect frog spawn from the pond down the lane, i used to feed them 
earth worms they cant get enough of them


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

dmrich said:


> I am not having a go AshMashMash - just making the point. They could be saved if they are kept for another couple of months with only the cost of a £2 box of fruit flies. As you say though the decision is not yours.
> 
> Good luck with em.


Yeh, I know. 

Update: I changed the tank to mainly land, with some deep water. Had soil and moss and things, and was nice and damp. Frogs came out, and where happy. Bought some fruitflies, and they ate them, and seemed quite good. 

However, my mum decided to release them now, as the cycle is over... so we'll see if any are around later.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

How do you know where to find frogspawn ? The only lot I ever saw in real life was on a football pitch when I accidentally ran into them, a huge slimy clutch ! Never seen any otherwise.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Magpie said:


> How do you know where to find frogspawn ? The only lot I ever saw in real life was on a football pitch when I accidentally ran into them, a huge slimy clutch ! Never seen any otherwise.


There is always loads about, any still body of water will have some. I have even seen it in puddles that happened to be around during the mating time.


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

my mums a TA aswell, and shes done the same, taken some to school for the group she has. and we have hundreds of spawn in the pond. also put some in a tub we have, gna put them in a big 2ft tank soon. they at the stage of just getting tales now. so a long way to go lol

good luck if you get more.

Ian


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Velosus said:


> my mums a TA aswell, and shes done the same, taken some to school for the group she has. and we have hundreds of spawn in the pond. also put some in a tub we have, gna put them in a big 2ft tank soon. they at the stage of just getting tales now. so a long way to go lol
> 
> good luck if you get more.
> 
> Ian


Ah cool  You keeping them inside or outside? These are all froglets now, because of the warm temperatures and food.

Sounds good though


----------

